# Bluetooth QWERTY Remote Backlit/Programmable



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Bluetooth QWERTY remote will be back lit/programmable like the premium remote shipping with the XL?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

From what I have read it is still not a final design so no real way to predict what it will and won't have.


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It better have some kind of backlight for the keyboard, otherwise it would be pretty useless if you can't see the keys.

Like the keyboard that attaches to the Xbox 360 controller. It has a backlight which makes it easy to use in a dark room.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

The prototype shown was backlit and was "Learnable".

TGC


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

TexasGrillChef said:


> The prototype shown was backlit and was "Learnable".
> 
> TGC


good to know, thanks


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

The new bluetooth remote makes me also wonder if someone won't come out with Bluetooth S3 Remote emulator software that will run on a computer, iPhone/iTouch, or any other Bluetooth telephone or bluetooth app type device.

TGC


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

TexasGrillChef said:


> The new bluetooth remote makes me also wonder if someone won't come out with Bluetooth S3 Remote emulator software that will run on a computer, iPhone/iTouch, or any other Bluetooth telephone or Bluetooth app type device.


That would be pretty sweet if I could whip out my Palm Pre, launch a TiVo Keyboard app, and type away.


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

it has a full keyboard and given that there is already a Tivo BlackBerry app, it would be a GREAT addition to that. I'd even be willing to pay above market price for a special Tivo bluetooth adapter - (separate from a remote) as we already use a Harmony....


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

Point being though... Just by having bluetooth they have opened up the possibilities to ANYTHING that is bluetooth capable.

Just requires someone to do some programing to basically "Spoof" the remote and be viewed as such.

TGC


----------



## hungarianhc (May 31, 2007)

Any chance that since it is bluetooth, i will be able to use it to control my ps3?


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

hungarianhc said:


> Any chance that since it is bluetooth, i will be able to use it to control my ps3?


THAT would be pretty cool.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

I heard on the rumor mill, that they were considering bundling the bluetooth remote with the premiere XL, but can't since its obviously not ready. So --- perhaps they will offer a cheaper / promo upgrade price for it to Premier XL owners? Would be nice. I think once its available it would be a nice item to bundle, really differentiate the SKUs more. 
-Shaown


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

With this bluetooth remote, does that mean I could control my receiver from the other room without the need for an IR Extender?


----------



## Dreamin (Sep 14, 2006)

CubsWin said:


> With this bluetooth remote, does that mean I could control my receiver from the other room without the need for an IR Extender?


I would think so :up:


----------



## darock159 (Nov 14, 2007)

it would depend on if all the remote's functionality is run through bluetooth or just the keyboard functions. it would be great for me if it did though since I have my current Tivo hooked up to the living room tv and the bedroom too.


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

So, now that some of us have our Premieres (mine should come tomorrow) has anyone tried pairing any other Bluetooth devices to it, such as a standard Bluetooth keyboard?


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Bluetooth is not built into the Premiere. It's an add-on.


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

DaveWhittle said:


> Bluetooth is not built into the Premiere. It's an add-on.


Yeah, I was just reading back on that. It said something about a Bluetooth USB "dongle" that would come with it. It'll be interesting to find out if any other Bluetooth dongles would work with it, and then... yeah, ya know.


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

matguy said:


> So, now that some of us have our Premieres (mine should come tomorrow) has anyone tried pairing any other Bluetooth devices to it, such as a standard Bluetooth keyboard?


The Premiere doesnt have bluetooth. Bluetooth will be added with the use of a dongle.


----------



## darock159 (Nov 14, 2007)

I will try it out tonight (I have a Bluetooth keyboard I am not using) and let you know


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

"dongle" is a funny word


----------



## darock159 (Nov 14, 2007)

woohoo 

I plugged in my Logitech diNovo Mini Keyboard in and it works!!! It made setting up my season passes a snap.


----------



## Dreamin (Sep 14, 2006)

Mike-Mike said:


> "dongle" is a funny word


Heh heh... you said dongle...


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

darock159 said:


> woohoo
> 
> I plugged in my Logitech diNovo Mini Keyboard in and it works!!! It made setting up my season passes a snap.


For real? That's huge news!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

My opinions:

The remote will be IR for the surface buttons, Bluetooth for the Qwerty.

The Dongle will be "proprietary" to avoid the fiasco they had with network adapters years ago. Likely it will use the standard Broadcom 2045, or whatever chip those cheap dongles use.

You might be able to pair a standard Bluetooth keyboard, but I wouldn't count on it. You might be able to pair it with other things though.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

matguy said:


> Yeah, I was just reading back on that. It said something about a Bluetooth USB "dongle" that would come with it. It'll be interesting to find out if any other Bluetooth dongles would work with it, and then... yeah, ya know.


Tivo has a thing for dongles. Build in BT and N just like every other consumer electronics piece in the past 3 years? Nah - here's more crap to hang off your Tivo for an extra cost! :down::down::down:


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

b_scott said:


> Tivo has a thing for dongles. Build in BT and N just like every other consumer electronics piece in the past 3 years? Nah - here's more crap to hang off your Tivo for an extra cost! :down::down::down:


But on the plus side, since it seems that they just implemented standard USB human interface device (HID) keyboard support you can use any wired or wireless keyboard that has a USB dongle or plug.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Jonathan_S said:


> But on the plus side, since it seems that they just implemented standard USB human interface device (HID) keyboard support you can use any wired or wireless keyboard that has a USB dongle or plug.


true, but i'd never do that. I don't want to lug out a keyboard and plug it in across the room.

Much easier to schedule on m.tivo.com


----------



## b3ar (Dec 2, 2005)

b_scott said:


> Build in BT and N _*just like every other consumer electronics piece in the past 3 years*_? Nah - here's more crap to hang off your Tivo for an extra cost! :down::down::down:


I have been through many, many items over the last three years that had neither bluetooth nor wi-fi. Perhaps your only experience with "consumer electronics" is your cell phone?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

b3ar said:


> I have been through many, many items over the last three years that had neither bluetooth nor wi-fi. Perhaps your only experience with "consumer electronics" is your cell phone?


my cell phone doesn't have N.

My post was a generalization, but anything released in 2010 that is a large piece of CE, should have BT and N standard. My laptop had it in 2007


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

b_scott said:


> true, but i'd never do that. I don't want to lug out a keyboard and plug it in across the room.
> 
> Much easier to schedule on m.tivo.com


No... but I have lots of wireless keyboards!


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

matguy said:


> No... but I have lots of wireless keyboards!


how do you pair them up?


----------



## b3ar (Dec 2, 2005)

b_scott said:


> how do you pair them up?


Some you only need to pair if you are using advanced features. Others are hardware-paired at the factory.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I mean how does the Tivo recognize a wireless keyboard? How does it know it's talking to it and not some other computer?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Very few devices come with wireless N. If they have wireless, most are still 802.11g.


----------



## b3ar (Dec 2, 2005)

b_scott said:


> I mean how does the Tivo recognize a wireless keyboard? How does it know it's talking to it and not some other computer?


Depends entirely upon the frequency and protocol. BT is wireless. Wi-Fi is wireless. Both rely upon very different protocols, if not necessarily different slices of spectrum. There are a number of wireless keyboards out there that do not even rely upon 2.4GHz spectrum.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

b3ar said:


> Depends entirely upon the frequency and protocol. BT is wireless. Wi-Fi is wireless. Both rely upon very different protocols, if not necessarily different slices of spectrum. There are a number of wireless keyboards out there that do not even rely upon 2.4GHz spectrum.


right, but Tivo isn't wireless out of the box.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

b_scott said:


> right, but Tivo isn't wireless out of the box.


Right, and just like with the TiVo's future blu-tooth remote/dongle config -- you plug the wireless keyboard's USB receiver into the Premiere, it shows up to the TiVo as a standard USB keyboard, and you can type away.

All the Premiere apparently knows is someone plugged in something that's claiming to be a USB keyboard. It doesn't know or care what's on the other end of the USB port as long as it talks like a keyboard.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Jonathan_S said:


> Right, and just like with the TiVo's future blu-tooth remote/dongle config you plug *with wireless keyboard's USB receiver* into the Premiere, it shows up to the TiVo as a standard USB keyboard, and you can type away.
> 
> All the Premiere knows is someone plugged in something that's claiming to be a USB keyboard. It doesn't know or care what's on the other end of the USB port as long as it talks like a keyboard.


bolded is the part i was confused about. I was assuming wireless keyboards worked over a/b/g/n natively somehow.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

b_scott said:


> bolded is the part i was confused about. I was assuming wireless keyboards worked over a/b/g/n natively somehow.


Ok, yeah as far as I know the closest thing to a 'standard' for wireless keyboards is bluetooth, so _some_ bluetooth keyboard might not come with a matching USB dongle. 
But most likely would (so you could use them with a desktop PC that doesn't have onboard bluetooth) as would any proprietary ones.


----------

